# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  any panel beaters on the forum

## ajm

i scraped the side of a 4.2m moving van we hired over the weekend. ran into a bit of rhs sticking out from the carport. its about 30cm down from the roof of the pan. being an honest bloke, i told them when i returned it. just wanting to get an idea of the cost to repair so when they get in touch i'll atleast know if they are being reasonable. I'll get some pics up from my phone in a jiffy.

----------


## PhilT2

Not really my area but have a google on hire company tactics, there's been a few issues around this before. As for the repair I think they usually replace those sections that are damaged and then repaint the whole side of the truck; just a wild guess 3-5k. 
If you want somebody who actually knows what they are talking about, try any of the car forums, a more likely place to find someone in the trade.

----------


## phild01

Doubt they will bother repairing it but happy to take your money. Negotiate them down for for what they say, certainly not 3-5k.

----------


## Bedford

When you hired it did you take an insurance option?

----------


## cyclic

No one can give you a cost from the pic.
Not really a panel beaters job, more like coach and body builder/special vehicle manufacturer.
The panels would have to be replaced, I doubt they would bog them up. 
Cannot tell if they are insulated panels or not, but, 
as Bedford said, I would hope you have insurance with the hirer.

----------


## ajm

Coach and body builders. Didn't think of them. Thanks cyclic. No excess reduction taken. It would have been voided anyway as the damage is above the top of the cab. Have already spoken to their corporate area and it goes out for quotes to three panel beaters, based on the pics they take. Not insulated panels BTW. He did say they replace the entire panel rather than repair. Thanks all for your input.

----------


## ajm

Turns out to be o y $1100 odd. While more money than I can afford to throw away, it was certainly expecting it be far more. Thanks all.

----------


## phild01

I'd ask to see the repair.  Some rentals couldn't care less, or as in the news, just keep blaming future customers with automatic card deductions.

----------


## ajm

I have actually got them to give me the old sheets after the truck is repaired. Of that $1100, the actual sheets are only $60 each. We'll use them on the chicken coop.

----------


## phild01

> I have actually got them to give me the old sheets after the truck is repaired. Of that $1100, the actual sheets are only $60 each. We'll use them on the chicken coop.
> ������

   :2thumbsup:   _(not seeing the chicken heads)_

----------


## JB1

$1,100 isn't too bad. 
You're a more honest man than me. Because it's only superficial damage on a truck ( a bit like stone chips) I wouldn't bothered to fix it if I was my truck,

----------

